# Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?



## Paty1000 (3. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute wie bau ich eine gute Karpfenangel?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*

Mit Geschick, Können, Erfahrung und nur den besten Teilen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*

Hä??? WIe jetzt???

Ansonsten hat Gerätefeti recht. #h


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*

Das ist eine sehr kurz formuliert Frage für eine eigentlich mehrseitige Antwort. Etwas genauer solltest du schon werden. Klar das du dir einen Blank, Ringe, Griff, 2K-Kleber, Rollenhalter, Bindegarn und 2K-Lack kaufen musst. Zu glauben mit diesen Zutaten baut sich jeder eine perfekte eigene Rute ist so als wenn jeder sich sein Radio selber löten könnte.

Wie soll deine Rute aussehen. Posenrute? Grundrute? Geteiltes Duplon oder lieber klassisch Korkrgriff (teuer!)?


----------



## Paty1000 (4. Juni 2004)

Ich meine Wie ich eine Grundangel baue! Mit welchem Material wie zum Beispiel Haken Tirolerhölzl. stoper oder so


----------



## Pilkman (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*

Aaaaah, verstehe... Du willst gar keine Karpfenrute bauen, sondern willst lediglich wissen, mit welchen Montagen man auf Karpfen angeln kann.

Und hier hat es Dir im speziellen die Grundangelei angetan.

Naja, fang einfach an: Hauptschnur zwischen 0,30 und 0,35mm. Auf diese Hauptschnur kommt dann erst ein Stopperknoten, dann eine Perle, dann ein einfaches Sargblei von ca. 60-80 Gramm Gewicht Minimum. Wenn Deine Rute es hergibt, nimmt ruhig ein schweres Blei, 100 Gramm sind z.B. ein gutes Gewicht. Tiroler Hölz muss nicht sein, besser ist es, wenn die Montage komplett auf Grund liegt.

An das Ende der Hauptschnur dann einen Tönnchenwirbel mit einer Tragkraft von ca. 20 Kilo.

Als Vorfach für den Anfang eine etwas dünnere Monofile z.B. 0,28-0,30mm, die Du als sogenanntes Haarvorfach (die Bindeart such ich gleich nochmal aus dem Archiv) mit dem Haken verbindest. Als Haken würde ich Dir einen 4er bis 6er Öhrhaken mit geradem oder leicht nach innen geschränkten Öhr empfehlen, wenn Du z.B. mit einer Maiskette angeln willst. Das Vorfach sollte nur ca. 25 Zentimer lang sein.

Den Mais oder den anderen Köder auf das Haar am Haken ziehen, mit einem Grashalm in der Schlaufe fixieren, den Stopperknoten direkt hinter dem Blei fixieren und festziehen und fertig ist die ganz einfache Montage für den Anfang, mit der Du trotzdem Deine Fische fangen wirst.


----------



## Pilkman (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*

So, und hier findest Du die Anleitung, wie man eine Haarmontage bindet.

Die Haarmontage bietet grundsätzlich den Vorteil, dass der angebotene Köder nicht den Haken verdeckt, so dass dieser besser fassen kann. Die Köder befinden sich ja auf dem sogenannten "Haar" am Haken und nicht darauf.

Wie gesagt, diese Montage kann man ganz normal mit monofiler Schnur binden. Das gibt nicht soviel Tüdel und billiger ist es auch. 

@ Hummer

Man gut, dass Du mal den "Beipackzettel" von Kryston eingescannt hast... :m ... wie oft der schon für Erklärungen herhalten mußte...


----------



## fischkopf (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*

Für ne Rute hät ich ne Bauanleitung:
2 dicke Eichenstämme, 
2 Füllfederhalter
dann 2kg Mehl mit Forellenteig mischen,...
zur Bank gehen und dann in den angelladen!

Kleiner Spaß:   

probiers mitvon der Rute bis zum Haken)
ca 50cm 25-30er
erst ein Stopper, dann blei, 2.stopper oder Perle, Wirbel, Vorfach-Haken


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*

@Pilkman 
 Genauso mach ichs auch immer, aber ich benutz meistens nur ein 30g blei , da ich in einem nich so großen see angele, und meine Ruten sind auch nich grad die besten, und die biegen sich schon ordenltich bei 100g  habe mit dieser Montage schon einige Karp's gecatcht , habe aber nie ein bissanzeiger benutzt, ich hab einfach auf die schnur geachtet, und wenn diese ablief habe ich etwa bis 10gezählt und dann der anschlag

 Petri and Hapyy fishing


----------



## Pilkman (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*

Moin H4cKt0r@Karpfen,

nochmal wegen dem verwendeten Blei:

Deswegen hab ich ja oben in meinem Posting auch geschrieben: WENN die Rute es hergibt... 

Das Blei hat bei einer Haarmontage nicht nur die Aufgabe, den Köder und das Vorfach auf Grund zu halten, sondern ist auch für den Selbsthakeffekt verantwortlich, sprich der Fisch hakt sich gegen den Widerstand des Bleis selbst, meist verstärkt durch den Schreck in dem Moment, wo der Fisch die Spitze des Hakens spürt. Und mit einem 30 Gramm-Blei bekommst Du nunmal keinen bzw. einen sehr schlechten Selbsthakeffekt hin.

Deswegen würde ich versuchen, das Blei so schwer wie möglich zu wählen. Sprich, wenn die Rute 60 Gramm Wurfgewicht hat, würde ich auch die 60 Gramm nutzen oder vielleicht sogar vorsichtig 80 Gramm probieren.


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*

@Pilkman 
 jo hast recht . Man kann aber auch Glück haben das der Karpfen schluckt und dann is aus (war bei mir bisher immer der fall *ich lucker* ) 
 Aber stimmt mit 100g oder 60g is das echt besser !


----------



## Pilkman (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*

Naja, ob das mit dem Schlucken des Hakens mit Köder nun so eine tolle Sache ist, lasse ich mal dahin gestellt. Dann hast Du rein theoretisch den - bei einem so leichten Blei nun mal notwendigen - Anhieb wohl etwas spät gesetzt.

Hier liegt auch ein weiterer Vorteil der Selbsthakmontage: Die Karpfen sind zu 90% nur in den Lippen gehakt und haben keine nennenswerten Verletzungen. 

Und das ist meiner Meinung nach ein sehr großer Vorteil, insbesondere dann, wenn ich nach dem Fang den Fisch evtl. zurücksetzen möchte. Einen verletzten Fisch müßte ich jedem Fall abschlagen.


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*

jo haste recht aber ich nehm halt meine Lieblinge immer mit (außer halt die kleinen >60).
 Aber ich hab halt noch kein elektr. Bissanzeiger und ohne den is das schwer vorher anzuschlagen.


----------



## Pilkman (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*

Wie ich schon sagte: Den Anhieb mußt Du rein theoretisch beim Angeln mit einem schwereren Blei auch nicht setzen - der Fisch IST in den meisten Fällen bereits gehakt und das aufgrund des kurzen Vorfachs von ca. 20-25cm im Maul. 
Das hat nix mit Bissanzeiger und Co. zu tun...  

PS: Unter 60cm ist also klein... tztztzz...  :m


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*

hehe ok geil dann werd ich das mit 60-100g blei ma ausprobiern (dieses Wochenende?  ? 
 P.S. Ok sagen wir unter 50 *g*


----------



## Pilkman (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*

Klar, probier das mal. 

Aber wie gesagt, nimm unbedingt ein Vorfach, wo Du den Ködern an einem Haar befestigen kannst. Bei normalen Vorfächern, wo der Köder auf dem Haken steckt, wird das nix mit dem Selbsthakeffekt, da der Haken nicht frei liegt.

Der Bindevorschlag für ein solches Vorfach ist in diesem Thread ein Stückchen weiter oben. 

Zu Deinem Mitnahmemaß: Das ist die Sache von jedem selbst, ab welcher Größe er mitnimmt, oder ab welcher Größe er zurücksetzt. Ich mußte nur so schmunzeln, als Du Karpfen unter 60cm für "klein" deklariert hast. Ich persönlich nehme im Jahr vielleicht zwei oder drei Karpfen mit, die so um die 6 Pfund haben, meine Schwiegereltern mögen die zu Sylvester so gern im Backofen.  Den Rest setze ich aber wieder zurück.


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*

joa stimmt 60 is nich grad "klein" 
 Ich hab mir letztens Vorgefertigte "Boilie" Haken mit Haar gekauft. DIe gehn doch auch gelle ?
 Ich habe sonst noch nie mit Haarmontage geangelt und ich dneke dat is eine sehr gute erfindung *g*, da ich schon ca.4 karps damit verlorn hab - Pose war weg ich lass ihm paar meter ziehn schlag an -> NICHTS.... der haken hatte ihn nich gehakt, da der Boilie auf der Spitze von Haken war


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*



			
				H4cKt0r@Karpfen schrieb:
			
		

> @Pilkman
> jo hast recht . Man kann aber auch Glück haben das der Karpfen schluckt und dann is aus (war bei mir bisher immer der fall *ich lucker* )
> Aber stimmt mit 100g oder 60g is das echt besser !



Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, is dein Rig falsch...  
Bei der Haarmontage, sollte der Haken, immer vorn im Fischmaul greifen.
Meine Montagen sitzen immer in der Unterlippe oder dem Rüsselwinkel...   :z


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*

Hmm joa aber ich werd nu dies Wochenende wie gesagt ma mit Haar und mit 60g blei angeln und dann werd ich ma ein paar Carp's catchen 
 haut rein jungs


----------



## Pilkman (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*

Naja, zu vorgefertigten Montagen hab ich so meine eigene Meinung - für den Notfall ja, angefangen hab ich schließlich auch damit. Aber selber binden ist immer besser! 

Wichtigster Grund für das Selberbinden: Die Relation der Haarlänge/Hakengröße muss zur Ködergröße/Anzahl stimmen.

Meine Empfehlung: 

Wenn Du z.B. mit zwei 20mm-Boilie angeln willst, dann nimm Dir einen 2er Öhrhaken mit geradem oder nach innen geschränktem Öhr und ca. 50cm gute monofile 0,30mm. 
In das eine Ende der Monofilen machst Du eine kleine Schlaufe. 
Jetzt ziehst Du die beiden Boilies auf die Monofile, steckst einen Boiliestopper in die Schlaufe und ziehst die Boilies bis auf diesen Stopper. 
Jetzt fädelst Du das andere Ende der Monofilen von der Rückseite des Hakens durch das Öhr und ziehst soweit, dass der oberste Boilie ungefähr einen Abstand von 2-5mm zum Hakenbogen hat. 
Dann bindest Du das Vorfach entsprechend dem oben gelinkten Bindevorschlag und führst am Ende die Monofile von der Rückseite des Hakens nach vorn durch das Öhr. 
Die Vorfachlänge solltest Du mit ca. 20-25cm bemessen, also am Ende noch einen Wirbel anknöpern und das überstehende Ende abschneiden. 

Fertig ist ein maßgeschneidertes Boilievorfach.

Für Deine weiteren Vorfächer kannst Du die Haarlänge an dem bereits gefertigten abmessen, so dass Du dir noch zwei, drei Vorfächer vorbereiten kannst, die auch mit zwei 20mm Boilies passen.


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (9. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*

jo das werd ich gleich ma vorbereiten für's WE *g*
 Danke für die tollen Ratschläge !!


----------



## Fox-Runner (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*

Also Wenn du so wie ich 50pfünder fangen willst oder noch grössere kaufst du dir.

Hacken:Fox Arma Point SSBP Gr.4
Vorfach matreial: Kryston Merlin 15lb 20m Spule
Wirbel:    Korda Size 8 Swivels
Tube*:*Korda Camo Rig Tube grün

Also ich war gestern vor gestern und eben noch los angeln.
hatte 16 bisse und 13karpfen raus geholt von 30 pfund bis 50pfunder.aba besten bolies sind nash pop-ups oder star baits haha s heftig ​


----------



## Carp-pike (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*



Fox-Runner schrieb:


> Also ich war gestern vor gestern und eben noch los angeln.
> hatte 16 bisse und 13karpfen raus geholt von 30 pfund bis 50pfunder.aba besten bolies sind nash pop-ups oder star baits haha s heftig ​



nicht schlecht.. :m
hast du fotos wären bestimmt geil


----------



## MrTom (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*



> hatte 16 bisse und 13karpfen raus geholt von 30 pfund bis 50pfunder.aba besten bolies sind nash pop-ups oder star baits haha s heftig


Na du bist ja ein ganz toller#6, auf so einen wie dich haben wir hier schon lange gewartet. Erzähl uns wie du das gemacht hast, lass uns deine Schüler sein:q

mfg Thomas


----------



## MrTom (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*



Pette schrieb:


> was für ein Edit bei Mod quote]
> Na ich habs wenigstens noch nett umschrieben:m
> 
> mfg Thomas


----------



## Dart (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Edit bei Mod


Manno, er hat halt 4 Jahre gebraucht um die richtigen Worte zu finden:q

Mal ernsthaft Mädels, da sollten ma doch drüber stehen und logger bleiben
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## carperphilipp (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*

Ich finde das Niveau ist alles in allem hier im Board unter aller Kanone!

Ihr regt euch hier derart über einen Angler auf der anscheinend sich entweder noch Profilieren muss und/oder der einen sau guten See mit einem Sau guten platz hat.

Schaut euch die Angler in Frankreich an,die fangen pro Nach  schnell mal 60Karpfen.

Ich muss ja zugeben das die Größenangaben schon ziemlich gewagt sind,aber meine Güte lasst ihn doch!Wenns nicht stimmt dann emine Güte vergessen wirs,wenns stimmt dann sag alle mal Petri Heil!und fertig,nur weil die angaben unglaubwürdig sind heist das noch lange nicht das es nicht stimmt.

Ich sage einfach dem Fox-Runner Petri Heil und aus!


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*



carperphilipp schrieb:


> Ich finde das Niveau ist alles in allem hier im Board unter aller Kanone!
> 
> Ihr regt euch hier derart über einen Angler auf der anscheinend sich entweder noch Profilieren muss und/oder der einen sau guten See mit einem Sau guten platz hat.
> 
> ...


 
Na, das Niveau ist im allgemeinen recht gut und wird von den Boardis bestimmt.
Ansonsten geb ich Dir 100%ig Recht. 

Abgesehen davon sind Beleidigungen gegen die Boardregeln und können - wie bisher - mit einer Verwarnung geahndet werden. Man kann seinen Unmut auch mit anderen Worten zum Ausdruck bringen, wie einige posts hier sehr gut zeigen.


----------



## Ente14 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wie baue ich eine Gute Karpfenangel?*

ich fische immer mit 80gr und dass klappt sehr gut


----------

